# Strontian Slow Worms



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

Just spent a happy week with mates Ardnamurchan peninsula fishing on Loch Sunart & walking in the Sunart Oak woods plus slurping gin as the sun went down. made a bee line for the Oak woods around Strontian & wasn't disappointed, dozens & dozens of slow worms out basking plus numerous rusty brown toads & the occasional Pine Martin.

Excellent time had by all (lots of tasty Pollock on the BBQ)


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I am soooo jealous!!! :lol:

We go there every other year (this wasn't the year, hence the jealousy) and rent a chalet on the Ardnastang Road.

Love the Oakwoods and didn't you get the best weather!!

Roll on next year though!!!


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

Try to get up that way at least once a year, weather wasn't brilliant but saying that only got damp once. Plenty of Pine Martin action as well & toads by the bucket.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes loads of Pine Martens in that area. Those houses on the Ardnastang Road all back onto the big forest, so they all get Pine Martens in the garden.

One of the reasons we like to go there!


----------

